# Adding Bluetooth to 2011 1LT



## scottb8888 (Apr 28, 2015)

Can someone tell me what takes to add bluetooth to our 2011 1LT?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

There's a PDIM module that plugs in behind the dash. 

If your Cruze doesn't have it, buy a Camaro one - it will also then support Bluetooth music streaming (2011/12 Cruzen don't).


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8377


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

jblackburn answered the question for Bluetooth audio. If you're looking for a Bluetooth interface for phone calls, that's in the On-Star module behind the main glove box. So far I don't think anyone has tried swapping this part to get Bluetooth calling.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Oh, whoops. I thought it did both.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Nope - how else would GM produce a car with hands free calling but no Bluetooth stereo? It's actually two different Bluetooth radios in the car.


----------



## scottb8888 (Apr 28, 2015)

Just figured out this vehicle is a 1FL not a 1 LT. So would this module allow me to hook up my iphone for music and cellular handsfree calls?


----------



## peligro911 (Apr 8, 2015)

scottb8888 said:


> Just figured out this vehicle is a 1FL not a 1 LT. So would this module allow me to hook up my iphone for music and cellular handsfree calls?


no if would only add music streaming support and honestly i have done that install and another person did also recently and music would skip so seems the part had issues. 
Only option i can think of is to get the dealer add in the onstar module that would give you the hands free... or buy a aftermarket setup


----------

